# Harrisburg, PA shows



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

My crew and I will be at Harrisburg this weekend. I will have Strauss, the two client dogs, and Mahler with me  If anybody is near enough to come say hi, please do!


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Aw!!! I'll have to try! I wanted to go and take Bella for that new AKC thing with the intro agility ( forget what it is -.-)! Harrisburg is so far out though . Grrrrrr.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Good Luck, I am taking the weekend off (have lots of shows coming up in the next few months). 

I will however be at special Olympics at my old college with BB and Deja, the James River KC has a booth where the kids can come and hug and take pictures with the dogs.


----------

